# Beinhart Clubtour 25.07.10: Grubentour am Donnersberg



## Doppelherz (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

am kommenden Sonntag steht unsere diesjährige Donnersberg-Clubtour an. Dieses Mal geht es in den südlichen Teil des Donnerberges. Es erwartet Euch eine super abwechslungsreiche Tour mit lässigen Bergauf-Passagen, flowigen Singletrails und traumhafte Aussichten. Wir fahren etwa 850 Höhenmeter und ca. 30 km in lockerem Tempolevel 2.

Bei Bedarf ist auch eine längere und etwas schnellere Runde mit Uwe im Tempolevel 2-3 möglich. Dabei stehen 1150 Hm und ca. 40 km auf dem Programm.

Alle Gruppen haben einen hohen Singletrail-Anteil und sind Techniklevel 2. Der ein oder andere Baum und Fels will überklettert werden.

Bei der gegen Ende der Tour geplanten Einkehr in einer Pfälzer-Wald-Verein Hütte können dann die Speicher wieder aufgefüllt werden.

Treffpunkt ist am Sonntag, 25.07.10  dieses Mal am Parkplatz *Gasthaus Haus Wildenstein* (gelbes Haus) hinter Jakobsweiler, direkt am Waldrand.
Abfahrt ist um 11.00 Uhr.

Wegbeschreibung:
Autobahn A 63 Richtung Kaiserslautern, Ausfahrt Göllheim ab,
dann Richtung Dannenfels (L397),
durch Weitersweiler, durch Bennhausen, 
ca. 1,5 km nach Bennhausen links runter nach Jakobsweiler
der Hauptstraße folgen, bergan aus Jakobsweiler raus,
nach ca. 1 km Parkplatz rechts, gegenüber dem gelben Haus (Haus Wildenstein).

Da nicht so ganz nah vor der Tür (ab Mz ca. 55 km), schaut bitte, dass Ihr euch in Fahrgemeinschaften organisiert. Birgit und ich haben z.B. noch einen Platz frei und fahren ab der Mainzer Oberstadt.

Bringt gutes Wetter, gute Laune und euren Helm mit (ihr wisst ja: Helmpflicht bei Clubveranstaltungen). Bei Regen erfolgt im Forum eine Absage bis 09.00 Uhr.

Wir freuen uns:
Birgit & Jochen


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Doppelherzler,

dann trauen wir uns mal als erste und sagen zu!!!!

Bis So am Do !

Marion + Paffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (18. Juli 2010)

Hi Ihr Zwei,

freu mich und bin natürlich DABEI

Grüzi und Merci vielmals
Mathias


----------



## matthias2003 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich auch!
Endlich wieder Donnersberg!

LG
Matthias


----------



## Caprifischer (18. Juli 2010)

Bin auch dabei

Bis dann, Werner


----------



## happygegoogelt (18. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch gerne dabei...

Bis spätestens Sonntag!
Andrea


----------



## Doppelherz (18. Juli 2010)

Na, das läßt sich ja schon ganz gut an .




mathias schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Zwei,
> 
> freu mich und bin natürlich DABEI
> 
> ...



Mathias, dir ist der Spaß am Biken also doch noch nicht verloren gegangen - freut mich.

Jochen


----------



## mbonsai (19. Juli 2010)

Einen schönen guten Morgen,

die Susi und der Bonsai fahren auch mit und bringen mit Sicherheit gutes Wetter mit. Höchstwahrscheinlich kommt auch noch unser Freund Siggi mit. 

Bis die Tage

Bonsai


----------



## Ripman (19. Juli 2010)

Komme auch mit und freu mich schon drauf.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Carvolli (19. Juli 2010)

Bin dabei! 
Isch frei misch!

Gruß Olli


----------



## Cynthia (19. Juli 2010)

"Donnersberg" - schon oft gehört ... gestern aus der Ferne gesehen ...

Wir wollen ihn endlich persönlich kennen lernen! 

 Wir fahren mit und freuen uns auf die gemeinsame Tour!


 Urs und Christina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruderbock (19. Juli 2010)

und ich muss arbeiten


----------



## siggi_kibo (19. Juli 2010)

Moin moin zusammen, Bonsai war so nett und hatte mich schon angekündigt. Ich bin am So. dabei! Siggi


----------



## berggazelle (19. Juli 2010)

Ich trau` mich auch wieder..... ;-)
@Marion: kann ich mich/mir da auch trauen??? 
...dann bin ich dabei!
Gruß Anette


----------



## Christian_ (19. Juli 2010)

Moin,

als frisch gebackenes Beinhartmitglied freue ich mich auch den Donnersberg zu rocken. Also bis So, bin dabei  

Gruß Christian


----------



## mathias (19. Juli 2010)

Doppelherz schrieb:


> Na, das läßt sich ja schon ganz gut an .
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/lol2.gif
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Eurer Hilfe hab ich die Woche ja gut rumbekommen. Außerdem fahren bei Euch ja auch keine komische "Waldmenschen" mit Obwohl wenn ich so drüber  nachdenke .........

Freue mich 
Mathias


----------



## Rockside (19. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei.

Viele Grüsse,
Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (19. Juli 2010)

Wenn's am Samstag abend nicht gar zu feuchtfröhlich wird , dann sind der Silvio und ich auch dabei! Frank


----------



## hallotv (20. Juli 2010)

So ein Mist, ich muß woanders wandern :-(. 
(Bin ich damit ein komischer Waldmensch???)


----------



## Christian_ (21. Juli 2010)

Hi,

aus gesundheitlichen Gründen muss ich leider Absagen.

Ich hoffe ihr gebt für mich gas.

Gruß Christian


----------



## der wahre H. (21. Juli 2010)

Tauche irgendwo auf.

Gruß

Helge


----------



## Arachne (21. Juli 2010)

Bin dabei und freue mich drauf!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (21. Juli 2010)

und wer nimmt den Zusatzguide mit zum Dach der Pfalz


----------



## Ripman (22. Juli 2010)

@Uwe: Komm rechtzeitig nach Gonsenheim, dann kannst Du bei mir mitfahren.


----------



## Ripman (22. Juli 2010)

@Uwe: Komm rechtzeitig nach Gonsenheim, dann kannst Du bei mir mitfahren.
Start 10.15 Uhr beim Opel Becker. Muss nur noch rausfinden, wo dieses Jakobsweiler liegt


----------



## Mr Cannondale (22. Juli 2010)

Super, dann bis Sonntag
Jokobsweiler:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...13268,7.957191&spn=0.031588,0.065489&t=h&z=14
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Doppelherz (22. Juli 2010)

Ripman schrieb:


> @Uwe: Komm rechtzeitig nach Gonsenheim, dann kannst Du bei mir mitfahren.
> Start 10.15 Uhr beim Opel Becker. Muss nur noch rausfinden, wo dieses Jakobsweiler liegt



*ACHTUNG, kleiner Tipp: * Haus Wildenstein, Jakobsweiler, liegt direkt an der Hauptstraße Ecke L394 (nicht im Ort, wo der Pfeil ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (22. Juli 2010)

Doppelherz schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG, kleiner Tipp: * Haus Wildenstein, Jakobsweiler, liegt direkt an der Hauptstraße Ecke L394 (nicht im Ort, wo der Pfeil ist).



Die Doppelherzens meinen hier

und noch was zum Einstimmen:
Pappnasen am Donnersberg 
(der Schnee ist am Sonntag hoffentlich weg)

bis Sonntag
Matthias


----------



## Doppelherz (24. Juli 2010)

Sieht ganz so aus, als wären wir komplett. Nach der nun perfekten Klärung des Treffpunktes (danke an Uwe und Matthias), hoffen wir jetzt nur noch auf gutes Wetter. Glauben wir der Wettervorhersage, können wir schon mal von trockenen Bedingungen ausgehen. 

Wir freuen uns

Birgit und Jochen


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2010)

Sch... mir ist leider was dazwischen gekommen, kann leider doch nicht. 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## mbonsai (25. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank fuers Zeigen von superschoenen Trails 

Susi und Bonsai


----------



## Cynthia (25. Juli 2010)

Eine schöne Tour in unbekanntem Gelände . 

Donnersberg, wir kommen wieder .


@ Birgit und Jochen, vielen Dank fürs Guiden! 



 Gruß, Christina


----------



## matthias2003 (25. Juli 2010)

dito
... endlich wieder mal am Donnersberg, war schön mit Euch!

Vielen Dank
Matthias


----------



## mathias (25. Juli 2010)

Das war ja mal ne super schöne Trailtour
Danke Euch Beiden für die neue Variante, da lohnt sich die weite Anfahrt.

Weiter so und immer auf den Hintermann(frau) hören, gelle!!

Grüße
Mathias 

P.S. Sogar das scheue Ripplinger haben wir gesehen.


----------



## Ripman (25. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Danke schön!!  War ein schöner Tag mit tollen Trails und netter Begleitung.

Vielen Dank fürs Zeigen.

Cu

Jürgen

P.S.: Mir ist beim Start gesagt worden, wir würden unterwegs das "Tapfere Schneiderlein" treffen. Wo war es denn?


----------



## Rockside (25. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mich den vorigen Postings nur anschliessen, vielen Dank euch beiden und auch an alle anderen Mitfahrer für die sehr schöne Tour
Ist schon immer wieder erstaunlich, auf welchen Trails ihr mit eurem Tandem überall durch fahren könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## happygegoogelt (25. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank an Birgit und Jochen für die herzliche und wunderschöne Tour am Donnersberg. Tolle Trails, bestes Wetter und eine super Gruppe! 
Welch ein Glück, dass ich doch dabei war  ich hätte was verpasst....

Wer hat eigentlich Fotos gemacht? 

Liebe Grüße an alle, 
Andrea und ihr kleiner Geist 

P.S. 
und Mathias, nicht zu traurig sein....


----------



## Doppelherz (25. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank auch an unseren Tourenwart, der spontan die zweite Gruppe übernommen hat!

Alle anderen hatten wir gern im Nacken, sogar das scheue Ripplinger blieb uns auf den Fersen.

Bis demnächst wieder am Donnersberg,
euer Doppelherz


----------



## Carvolli (26. Juli 2010)

Von mir auch ein großes DANKESCHÖN für die super Tour.
Immer wieder gerne dabei am Donnersberg.

Ein paar Fotos sind heute Abend im Forum zu sehen.

Bis denne!

Gruß Olli


----------



## mathias (26. Juli 2010)

@Jürgen Wo es war? Na im Gebüsch

@Andrea, Du darfst das

Grüzi
Mathias


----------



## Caprifischer (26. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön fürs guiden und organisieren dieser wunderschönen Tour am Donnersberg. Trotz der Nähe zu Mainz, war es ein bislang für mich unbekanntes Terrain...

Vielen Dank euch beiden

Gruß Werner


----------



## rumblestilz (26. Juli 2010)

Schliesse mich an: War trotz "diggem Kopp" eine superschöne Runde!  Danke an Uwe - die gespielten Verfahrer sind doch immer wieder das Salz in der Suppe und bringen den einen oder anderen Höhenmeter mehr!  Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berggazelle (26. Juli 2010)

Ganz lieben Dank auch von mir - es war eine total schöne Tour und wieder ganz anders als im Taunus! Immer wieder gerne....
auf bald und lg Anette


----------

